# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

*





سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2010)

*اقتباس	
	 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kerlos-love-Jesus  	

ههههههههههههههههههه
يارب دايما

وبالمناسبة دة احساسي


هههههههههههههه
* 
*بقولها للعضو كيرلس
عشان بجد يستاهل 
ميرسي ليك ع الصوره والسؤال الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## besm alslib (29 أغسطس 2010)

*بحب اقولها لاولادي ولاهلي*

*الموضوع كتير حلو خساره ان خدت بالي منو متاخر 

**ميرسي كتيررر على الموضوع المميز*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

*لكــــــل اللى أعرفهم طبعا 
ماعدا واحد كده اسمه كوكو 
هههههههه
:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اقتباس
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kerlos-love-jesus
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




*كيرلس يستاهل اكتر من كده كمان
انسان جميل ومحترم
ميرسي ليكي ع مرورك الجميل
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *بحب اقولها لاولادي ولاهلي*
> 
> *الموضوع كتير حلو خساره ان خدت بالي منو متاخر
> 
> ...




*نورتي الموضوع كله يا ممتي
وابقي تابعي كل الاسئله معانا
ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل
وربنا يفرحك ويفرح كل اسرتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لكــــــل اللى أعرفهم طبعا
> ماعدا واحد كده اسمه كوكو
> هههههههه
> :t30:*​




*قصدك كوكو مان 
شوف شغلك يا كوكو معاها بقي
وياريت تريحنا منها ع طول 30:​*


----------



## Coptic Man (29 أغسطس 2010)

لكوبتك مرمر لاني البنت اللي في الصورة شبهه هههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

coptic man قال:


> لكوبتك مرمر لاني البنت اللي في الصورة شبهه هههه




*يا رجل حرام عليك
عايز تجيب الملاك البريء العسل دي
زي البت مرمر دي كده بتظلم البنوته
عارف بتقول كلمتين بتطيب خاطرها وخلاص​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 أغسطس 2010)

لكل اللي اعرفهم
مرسي للسؤال الجميل كوكو​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (29 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه جاااااااامده مرسي


----------



## روزي86 (29 أغسطس 2010)

جميلة الصورة اوي يا ميكي

بقولها لكوكو مان ولجوجو ولكل اصحابي بالمنتدي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> لكل اللي اعرفهم
> مرسي للسؤال الجميل كوكو​




*ميرسي ع مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه جاااااااامده مرسي




*طب فين جوابك
وبتضحك ع ايه ؟؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميلة الصورة اوي يا ميكي
> 
> بقولها لكوكو مان ولجوجو ولكل اصحابي بالمنتدي




*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لكوبتك مرمر لاني البنت اللي في الصورة شبهه هههه


*
أيوووووة صوح تصدق شبهى جداااااااا :big4:
يا واخد بالك انت هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يا رجل حرام عليك
> عايز تجيب الملاك البريء العسل دي
> زي البت مرمر دي كده بتظلم البنوته
> عارف بتقول كلمتين بتطيب خاطرها وخلاص​*



*هههههههه
مالكش دعوة انت 
وهى شبهى بقى :gy0000:
اهمد:nunu0000: *​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أغسطس 2010)

لكل اللى بحبهم

شكرا مايكل للسؤال الجميل ومستنين باقى الاسئلة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> أيوووووة صوح تصدق شبهى جداااااااا :big4:
> يا واخد بالك انت هههههه*​



*مصدقتي انتي انا عارف
يالا مره من نفسك :t30:​*


Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههه
> مالكش دعوة انت
> وهى شبهى بقى :gy0000:
> اهمد:nunu0000: *​



*لع ليا دعوه يابت
مش موضوعي انا
وهش من هنا يالا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لكل اللى بحبهم
> 
> شكرا مايكل للسؤال الجميل ومستنين باقى الاسئلة​




*شكرا كوينا ع مرورك

وع متابعتك الدائمه​*


----------



## dodo jojo (29 أغسطس 2010)

مامتييييييييييييييييي..شكرا للسؤال


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> مامتييييييييييييييييي..شكرا للسؤال




*ربنا يحليكم لبعض


شكرا دودو ع مرورك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أغسطس 2010)

_*My LoVe*_​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

* لكل اعضاء المنتدى​*


----------



## نونوس14 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*لكل الناس الموجودين فى حياتى*
*بس بالاخص واحدة صاحبتى على طول بتضحك وبتهزر **مش بتحب الحزن خالص*
*ميرسى ع السؤال*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أغسطس 2010)

لكل اصحابى لانهم يستاهلوا بجد​


----------



## zama (30 أغسطس 2010)

بهديها لنفسى ، لأن لو أنا مبسوط هقدر أبسط اللى حواليا ..

أشكرك  ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*my love*_​




*ربنا يخليكم لبعض يا حبي

ميرسي ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> * لكل اعضاء المنتدى​*




*
ميرسي ياقمر ع مرورك


نورتيني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *لكل الناس الموجودين فى حياتى*
> *بس بالاخص واحدة صاحبتى على طول بتضحك وبتهزر **مش بتحب الحزن خالص*
> *ميرسى ع السؤال*




*ربنا يخليكم لبعض ع طول
ويفرحكم ويسعد قلبكم دايما
ميرسي ع مرورك نونوس​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> لكل اصحابى لانهم يستاهلوا بجد​




*وانتي تستاهلي كتير 
ميرسي ليكي سندريلا
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> بهديها لنفسى ، لأن لو أنا مبسوط هقدر أبسط اللى حواليا ..
> 
> أشكرك  ..




*ربنا يسعدك دايما
ميرسي زاما ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------

